# Fishing Friday morning



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Any one gonna wade Seabrook area are even galvaston?


----------



## kyle.chancey (Apr 26, 2013)

thinking about hitting seabrook flats in afew hours, did you go today if so any luck?


----------



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

I went Friday morning got one keeper trout and one flounder. A bunch of little ones


----------

